# Atlas Turntables - Indexing Motor Driven..[N]-[HO]-[O] Scales..



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

Special Notes:
It is very easy to connect an "Indexing Motor" to any Atlas turntable..
Will also look much more "Professional Looking" and much easier to index the turntable..
Very limited and simple wiring is only required.. 

Warning: [HO] & [O] Scale
The Atlas turntable motor drive for [HO] & [O] scale --> Atlas #304 Indexing Motor..
The "Old" version was noisy gear driven.. 
The "New" version is now quiet belt driven..
--> Both versions use the "Same" part number..(Atlas #304)..

Warning: [N] Scale
The Atlas turntable motor drive for [N] scale --> Atlas #2791 Indexing Motor..
The "Old" version was noisy gear driven.. 
The "New" version is now quiet belt driven..
--> Both versions use the "Same" part number..(Atlas ##2791)..

Special Notes:
The "New" version indexing Atlas motors uses a "Special" [Drive Belt] drive..
A regular rubber band will be too "Weak"..
An "O" ring that is "Not" used for this purpose, will put a lot of "Stress" on the motor bearings..
These special drive belts are "Not" that easy to find..
The special rubber drive belt will "not" last for ever !!
Always have a backup/spare [Drive Belt]..

Atlas:
Atlas parts list search (At Atlas Parts) is difficult to do definition searches..
Save the required P/N "Belt" for your unit..
[O] & [HO] 9302112 Turntable Drive Belt..(Item# 9302112).. --> "Incorrect Picture".. 
http://shop.atlasrr.com/p-2904-ho-o-turntable-motor-drive-belt.aspx
[N] 9279112 Turntable Drive Belt..(Item# 9279112).. --> "No Picture".. 
http://shop.atlasrr.com/p-2890-n-turntable-motor-drive-belt.aspx

Caution:
Be sure that you always have a spare [Drive Belt].. 
Also make sure that you have an easy "access" location to the indexing motor to exchange a broken [Drive Belt]..







......


----------

